# Salmon Jerky



## cmayna (Feb 29, 2016)

Our fishing buddy asked me to do some Salmon Jerky with a few chunks of his fish.

Started with 6# of raw King Salmon.  Skinned and thinly sliced with the grain.







Into a simple brine of 4/1 ratio of  dark brown sugar / non iodized salt.






Brined in the fridge for 3.5 hours






Onto the racks for a room drying session of 2 hours.






Out into the Big Chiefs, controlled by a couple PID controllers for a smoke session of 2.5 hours using Alder pellets, starting out at 130 for 1st hour, then bumped to 145* for remaining time in the smoker. Then into the dehydrator for 3 hours at 160*.






Ended up with 2# of finished product.  Our fishing buddy better not give all this Jerky away and keep some for the upcoming Salmon season.












And what was for dinner?  Go figure!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 29, 2016)

Awesome Craig!

It makes me want to lick my computer screen!

POINTS to you!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 29, 2016)

As usual, looks great Craig! I have two fillets in the freezer that are going into the smoker soon!


----------



## meyerwelding (Feb 29, 2016)

could you give more details on recipe such as how much such as cups or tb sp and how much water? thanks looks amazing.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 29, 2016)

meyerwelding said:


> could you give more details on recipe such as how much such as cups or tb sp and how much water? thanks looks amazing.


I gave the recipe which is a 4/1 ratio of dk brown sugar / non iodized salt.  Smoked for 2+ hours then dehydrated for 3+ hours.  No water used.  I add a couple scoops of the dry mix to another bowl.  Toss in a few pieces of Salmon and mix it up.  Then I transfer it over to the plastic brining container which the fish will reside in for the next 3+ hours.    I don't measure how much of the dry brine mix I use.  It's all...whatever looks right.    I will add though that I do go back every hours and gently stir the batch just to make sure all the fish is properly brined.

A very simple recipe yet my fishing buddies just love the heck out of it.


----------

